# PM's



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Um...so anyone else experiencing this? I've gotten a couple today, taken the time to respond, and BLAMO nothing, hit the send button gone...look in sent folder....and NOTHING...I don't want anyone to think I'm ignoring them...I'm trying to talk back and won't let me


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Are you getting any kind of error message after you click send? Or does it take you back to your inbox?

Also let me know which web browser you use.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I send them all the time, no problems.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

I'm using IE 8, I hit submit reply and it takes me either back to the original message w/the respond box or back to the in box. I was able to send them just fine until yesterday...


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

mine are fine


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Try logging out and going to a different website. Then, in IE, click on "Tools" > Internet Options > Browsing History (delete) and delete your cookies and cache. Close your browser and open it again, and try logging into the site again. That might fix it. It could be a corrupt cookie.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Okie dokey I'll try deleting history, cookies, cache, all that jazz  Gotta do it at work all the time maybe I should do it more at home. I'll let you know.


----------

